# do you know this work?



## john august smith (Jul 6, 2008)

Hekel Tavares Piano Concerto In Brazilian Forms/Brana Records BR0002. I discovered this lovely piece when i was buying imported lps in the 50s. it was on the hispanic columbia label, then i sold my entire lp collection to the harvard record club. I saw this cd listed in a catalogue and bought it. If you enjoy t he rachmaninoff piano concertos you will enjoy this melodic concerto. You will find TAVARES in GROVES. This is an unknown gem!


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6 (Dec 7, 2007)

Yes, I know the work.

In a similar vein, do you like Villa-Lobos "Momoprecoce"?


----------



## john august smith (Jul 6, 2008)

Thank you for your reply, in 50 years of concert going and record collecting I have never met anyone who had heard a note of Tavares music! I will try to listen to the Villa-Lobos piece. I just ordered his complete symphonies yesterday. john


----------

